# Co2 Technical problem..AGAIN. This is torture...Need some help



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I have a pressurized co2 system.

v_v GAHH!!, I have to present what I have, story and everything...okay listen up..

I know it's long, but please bear with me, you will get to the main problem I am having soon after hearing about the hardwares I am using, etc

I am currently using Rex Grigg's Regulator combo, comes with the ideal needle valve, clippard solenoid built onto teh regulator, co2 tubing, check valves, etc everything setup to get ready for one nice tank running with co2....eh, he sent me a bad low pressure gauge that is blown, or bent from the inside, but it still works...the PSI only reaches 20 PSI and beyond that, the meter gets blocked and I will not know what PSI I will have....low pressure can still climb though even with that bent, I know. That arrogant *******. As time moves on, I later got myself a nice rack of three ten gallons close to my main 60 gallon tank. Therefore with time, I decided to buy a 4 port manifold, (installed it, supported by a 1/8" elbow and a extender, under clippard solenoid's 1/8" threading hole or w/e you call it, I am such a noob at this), to provide all tanks with co2, this manifold is from orlando. Faced a problem with only two co2 lines working when i first installed it on my rex regulator =_= the other two lines end isn't working to gas off, so I harshly ignored the problem, so be it with 2 tanks with co2, I stayed with the 2 ports, and on the mean time, I eventually ran out of co2..........Need a co2 fill, so I called my local paintball shop, they said they don't have co2 and they will be closed until February something. What a bummer.

So here's the catch, I found a new paintball location! So I bought a co2 fill yesterday morning, FINALLY;after a painstaking 3 weeks gone by with no co2, and all work and schooling most of the time.

Cool! So yeah! Got co2 filled, cheap price, all happy, got home, co2 installation! wrenched the regulator's nut as tight as possible, turned the valve on, applied working pressure, and there goes the co2! The 2 bubble counters (that are only working) are working great, I can see the bubbles per second! Alright! GREAT!...So what's up then, you ask? The co2 is not creating enough pressure inside the co2 tubing to push the water that is in the co2 tubing (it's forced to stay put in check valve.. familiar?) back into the tank... It's not even pushing anything. NOTHING. I tested the tubing in a cup of water, nothing. HOWEVER the bubbles are still going inside the bubble counters!? So that's whats trippin'!!!!!I know I have the cap, and the o-rings on real tight! I thought I may have tangle the co2 tubing because I needed to screw in the cap which is connected with the co2 tubing, so I unscrewed the co2 bubble counter cap it was all tangly but it looked like it isnt able to restrict co2 flow..and BAMM I TESTED FOR CO2 AND NO FRICKIN CO2 NOW. Sheesh! I got home all excited and this is what I get, what a day. Technical problem. GOD. I need to call that co2/plant technician and get this done with, nope!, I don't think so! unfortunately it's not that easy, HUH. I bought this co2 stuff, so I have to know how to fix things myself. This is maddening! Considering I am really just a co2 tech amateur, I am a little on the inexperienced side..., ya know, it's so truely frustrating.... it's really is and it's a ***** I have to do this fixing by myself...online support sometimes just isn't enough to understand I just the experience! GRRR......I have gone through ups and downs, smiles and frowns, going through the pains of getting so many problems, incidents, spending a lot of money on this stuff, and trying to fix things myself and ignoring the problems, and nooow this?! I FEEL WASTED! Right now, I feel like taking down my three 10 gallons because of all these failures! Just having this problem is such a big letdown for me. It's aggravating!!! You have to admit, everything is not perfect...

*Sigh* Alright enough ranting, Let's get on how to fix these incidents Okay so I have come to the conclusion I believe that there is a malfunction going on inside the regulator? either that or it could it be a air leakage, which I highly doubt (I sealed the threading areas with extra pipe dope, it should be well sealed I believe. The last three folds can be twisted up and down at the same time, but I think the pipe dope is still doing it's job to seal co2? or should it be extremely tight like with blue glue??).

Do you guys know where I can find a great place (yes, I'm looking for that awesome place to get this madness over with) to have my regulator fixed? And have them take a look at my manifold too? what do you guys think of the American Ace hardware store? Never been there. Do they have folks that can help me out?

Right now, If there was a chance for someone from another state or mine, that is willing to help me fix this issue I am having by themselves, I would not care to spend the money to have my broken regulator shipped to them and have them look at it... I would do whatever it takes just to get this reg/manifold fixed from pro's. And I would love this done and be done with it.

*I'm willing to pay up for anyone who is willing to help me out with this.* ANY CALIFORNIANS HERE??

*I will handle the shipping and the cost of the fix. Just let me know.
*

If there is no live help, *PLEASE JUST GUIDE ME HERE. I BEG OF YOU ALL. HELP ME END THIS UTTER GAS FAILING CHAOS*


----------



## MDShore (Dec 28, 2008)

I am by no means a pro at aquarium co2, but I do know a few things about pressurized fittings and attachments. It is possible that you could be tightening your fittings too hard. Do you have a seal between the valve and the fitting? If not, try one. They are cheap. Also, if you know you have a prob with the regulator, why not return that junk to the guy you bought it from and get a knew one? The easiest way to check for leaks is to make a mild soap water solution and put it over all the fittings. If it starts to bubble, you have a leak. You may also want to invest in a standard co2 bottle. A 10 to 20 pound bottle will hold much more co2 than a small paintball bottle. You can have these filled at most gas and fire extinguisher service centers. Hope this helps some.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Problem solved. Thanks to other forums. I had my check valve installed incorrectly, 2 1/8" thread fitting areas air leaks, and I had air pressure problems, so I removed pipe dope and used teflon tape to seal off the air. MDShore, really though, thanks for trying to help out, I really appreciate that.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I read the first part and I was going to say that your check valve is backwards LOL


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys, how have you all been? Unfortunately I am having yet ANOTHER problem..this time, I have a video for all of us(not yet uploaded, taking forever..)!

Okay I'll tell you guys what's up first. The 4 port manifold is working properly, that's good, but one thing's for sure... the two last manifolds are not creating enough pressure(I could tell) when the first two manifolds are working perfectly and it's pressure is so great that every bubble counted to the diffuser, but when you are talking about the third and fourth manifold, it's working on the bubbles, but it's not creating enough pressure.....when I know there is no leaks 100% unless you can prove me wrong haha. I am guessing right now that I may just have put on too much teflon tape on those folds/Needle valves, bad bubble counter, brass check valve? or have the needle valves gone bad? Should I take the last two folds apart and the needle valves and retape with teflon tape? Should I replace the NV's? Bubble counters?

Give me 7 hours later and I'll have the video uploaded by tomorrow.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I reapplied teflon tape, still no good. I upped the pressure to about 40-50 PSI (only guessing, since my low side gauge is blown, I have to guess pass 20 PSI) I turned off the first 2, the last two didn't work to create pressure. I think my 2 last folds are not good...? Replacement? More money... u_u What happened to my resolution? lol.

Do you guys know how to remove a low pressure gauge? I just contacted Rex Grigg about getting a replacement tonight, hopefully I get a reply from him soon.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Bump, any more advice guys =)?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Could you guys think of any more problems besides not creating enough pressure for my two last ports? I cranked my PSI all the way screwed in and it's a still no can do, but, can do for my first 2 ports, their bubble count and pressure is very strong. I just can't figure out why???


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

No more thoughts into this guys? Looks like I'm going to have to try to replace the old low pressure gauge for a new one... Hopefully REX gets back to me SOON. I know how lousy he is to get back to people.. ¬_¬


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NeonFlux,

I just wanted to ask, is your tank valve fully open? It's hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I think i may just found out what my problem is. I yanked out the first two manifolds out from my extender, and put in two of last folds that didn't work. So I used the first two's bubble counters and worked, but the last two bubble counters didn't work. So I have 2 Bad bubble counters that wont work with pressure. And the first two worked with right amount of pressure.

Bad bubble counters


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Guess what guys?

orlando, one of the pro's in co2, regulators, etc

Is going to let me ship my rex regulator, and all my parts to him! He is going to fix my co2 problems, and he said he will install a NEW low pressure gauge for free. I suppose he has seen this thread lol So he is willing to help fix my problem, no charge, all I have to pay for is shipping. Isn't that great? I'm in his debt! Thanks orlando!!! I must be lucky!


----------

